# Is it a 6 volt or 12 volt



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

A week before our big festival in West Liberty, and I pulled out another tractor today (couldn't help me self). It was being restored by my Uncle when he passed away over 10 yrs ago, so I don't know how long it has sat. I checked all the fluids, but am having a brain fart. I can't tell if it's 6 volt, or if he converted it to 12 volt. None of the electronic parts have any markings on them. I want to try it soon, but don;t know what battery to use. I almost put a 6 volt in to try it, but noticed one of the battery cables looked smaller than a 6 volt cable. Is there a way to check or something that would just give it away, whether its 6 or 12.

It's a 1949 Allis Chalmers WD


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, does it have a generator or alternator? 6 volt systems usually have larger cables than 12 volt systems. Someone might have a better suggestion, but if you were to pull start it and then test the output of the charging system....... but if it has an alternator it's 12 volt, however, if it still has the generator, it could well be still 6 volt.


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

I got it figured out. I took the coil out and could barely read a 6V on it. I got it running, though not smooth yet. I need to adjust the carb, and mess with a couple other things. The cables are wrong, so I will need to change those. Thanks though, we have some other tractors that I might have to do that test on. I figured up that we have around 30 tractors. 10 are parts tractors, that have sat out, 10 that we have worked on and got running, and 10 more just waiting to for us to get to them. Then we have about 15 gas engines, some trucks, cars and misc stuff. Anyway, It's fun but we have to gather a lot of infomation, so anything we find out or hear about helps!!!


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Just another question... How do you test the output of a charging system to make sure its working and charging a battery when running. I have a multimeter for testing outputs and things like that. Can I use one of those and where would I put it to test


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

With the engine running measure across your battery terminals. Should see better than 12 VDC or 6VDC for a 6 volt system with it running probably in the range of 14 V for a 12 system and 8 or better for a 6 volt.


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for the information!!!


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

grif_5 said:


> I got it figured out. I took the coil out and could barely read a 6V on it. I got it running, though not smooth yet. I need to adjust the carb, and mess with a couple other things. The cables are wrong, so I will need to change those. Thanks though, we have some other tractors that I might have to do that test on. I figured up that we have around 30 tractors. 10 are parts tractors, that have sat out, 10 that we have worked on and got running, and 10 more just waiting to for us to get to them. Then we have about 15 gas engines, some trucks, cars and misc stuff. Anyway, It's fun but we have to gather a lot of infomation, so anything we find out or hear about helps!!![ you say the cable where wrong ?which ones the two to the coil ?+.- older equipment was earth to + on the battery


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

grif_5 said:


> Just another question... How do you test the output of a charging system to make sure its working and charging a battery when running. I have a multimeter for testing outputs and things like that. Can I use one of those and where would I put it to test


 put + lead on out put of alt 7gen and _ on pos+ of battery use teat light on + for a load read out put on meter. bring rpm to 3/4 engine speed


----------



## OKtractors (Nov 23, 2016)

Can't tell if my tractor is a 6v or 12v


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it have a battery in it? If so, count the battery caps and multiply by two. 3 caps = 6 volts.


----------

